# Oil controlling products made WITHOUT silicone/dimethicone?



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 19, 2011)

My skin is very oily/acne prone/sensitive, and recently found out my skin can't handle silicone based primers/foundations which really help control my oily skin. I've had to stop using my favorite moisturizer, which is the clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel which really helped my oily skin. I've had to change primers and foundations. I've been using llamasqua Matt Primer, it's silicone free, and helps control oil but since it's geting hotter I've noticed it hasn't been doing the best job.
  	Is there any products that don't have silicone but do an amazing job helping oily skin? (foundations, primers, moisturizers, etc)


----------



## vivaXglamlove (May 12, 2012)

bump bump bump?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 14, 2012)

I used to use this moisturizer from Alba. Even though it's not a mattifier, it didn't exacerbate my oily skin. Silicone-free.  http://www.albabotanica.com/face/moisturizers/sea-moss-moisturizer-spf-15.html  Alba also sells a mattifying moisturizer, but it has dimethicone in it.  The moisturizer I'm using now (Bioderma Sebium Mat) has cyclopentasiloxane (silicone-derivative) as an ingredient.  My Google-fu gave me this product, which I've never used or heard of, but it's an oil-controlling, silicone-free day moisturizer.  http://www.drugstore.com/acure-organics-oil-control-day-cream/qxp345174


----------



## 27blysse (Jun 23, 2012)

Try Korres Mattifying primer- silicone free.


----------



## unknowntraveler (Jul 26, 2012)

Korres didn't work for me. I'm in the same kind of situation & hate my oily skin. I can't even get through applying all my makeup before I begun getting oil breakthrough. Silicone based primers & foundations are a nightmare for me. Breakouts, makeup sliding around my face, and just general grossness.   Finally, thankfully, I found Nurturing Force Blot Out Offensive Shine + Oil Control Moisture Cream. One hell of a name, and one hell of a product. This product works best used on bare skin, before foundation or by itself. No additional moisturizer is needed before applying this to the skin. It mattifies on contact & gives a great base for foundation to grab on to. It truly is amazing. The following is how I use it.   If I know I'm not going to have much time to fuss around with blotting or if it's going to be extra humid or hot, I apply this primer & then press a special oil control powder I have on top of this before applying my foundation. A very thin layer of powder. Dont use a slick powder with silica or dimethicone in it, or a brush for powder application. Your foundation won't respond as well. I then dust off the excess powder & stipple on a thin layer of one of my wax based foundations - Maq Pro  or Time Balm. If using mineral makeup, I apply the primer then mist my face lightly & buff on my mineral foundation while my skin is damp. In either case, whether I'm using my wax based or mineral foundation, I then tap a very light layer of this primer right on top of my foundation where I get most oily throughout the day. It doesn't disturb anything. Just don't rub it on. Tap on with finger tips. Finish with one last very light layer of the special oil control powder I use, pressed into the skin, dust off the excess, and continue with my blush etc. Before leaving home, I mist with Skindinavia oil control finishing spray. This is another effective layer of oil control, which also instantly kills any powdery, unnaturally matte looking skin. This entire technique seriously keeps makeup on all day long with very minimal blotting & really does not take that long. You can also carry this primer with you & pat on a small amount again after blotting off any oil breakthrough.  For an average day I simply apply this primer to my clean, dry skin & immediately start stippling on my foundation overtop. I then do any concealing necessary, and set with my special oil control powder by pressing it in, dusting off the excess & wrapping it up with Skindinavia oil control finishing spray. This holds off the blotting for triple the amount of time that I normally get with my skin.   It can also be used on super oily lids to prevent eyeshadow creasing. A tiny bit will keep oily lids under control.   This product really is the most amazing primer for oily, silicone sensitive, breakout prone skin that I've ever tried. Approximately $25 for 15ml/.5oz. A little goes a very long way. It looks stark white in the jar but immediately sinks into the skin & totally disappears. Apply to sections of the face as you go along as it sinks in very fast & 'sets'. Work quickly, using clean fingers. A brush does not give even application of this product & a sponge of any kind - even a damp one or an Alcone sponge or Beauty Blender - just wastes it.   I found the product at Paints & Powders online store after much searching. They've got great customer service, BTW.   As far as foundations go, I've had the best success with wax based, silicone free foundations.  Maq Pro & Time Balm. Maq Pro is a French cosmetics company which specializes in makeup for film, as well as photography I believe, etc. They have 6 pan foundation palettes for all skin tones that really are spectacular. Because you get 6 shades - a whopping 55 grams of product for about $42 - you have every shade you need for concealing, contouring, and for all seasons. You can custom mix anything you need, especially with their Makeup Mixer - only about $13 for 4oz & is great for mixing foundation, concealer shades, as well as reviving other cream, wax based & gel-type products. Great stuff. I got the Caucasian foundation palette & love it. Time Balm is also great stuff but has a little less coverage and is far more expensive. This product comes in individual pans, which adds up to a lot of $$. I've also tried Mehron & Graftobian foundations - supposedly also wax based - but they are much much more oily in texture & finish. They also have some silicone in them, which I didn't know before ordering. They cover amazingly but are definitely not for those with super oil, breakout prone skin. Yuck! Maq Pro & Time Balm are much stiffer, much less oily wax based foundations. I'd suggest getting some dense synthetic Sigma brushes to apply these foundations - their F series brushes at $16 each & truly beautiful -  as well as a medium sized stainless steel mixing palette. Maq Pro, their makeup mixer & palettes are sold online at Camera Ready Cosmetics - also great customer service. Check The Balm's website for Time Balm foundations. I recently picked up 2 of those in a store local to me for $18 each. Normally just one is $32 here. Neither brand of foundation has fragrance in them, which is also very important to me.   Good luck


----------



## unknowntraveler (Jul 26, 2012)

Forgot to mention my oil control powder. That I make myself after experimenting with several ingredients that work best to very effectively control oil & shine, without caking up the skin. It's really the best thing I've used. I couldn't find anything like it on the market unfortunately, so I created it. It's translucent, can be used under or over foundation, or even mixed into finishing sprays & mineral foundation to provide extra blotting & soaking-up power. Love the stuff.


----------

